# Wheres a good place to hunt coyotes or fox?



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to hunt some coyote or fox in my area. I live in the southeast corner of North Dakota. I have been scouting out the public hunting areas in my area, and have seen nothing, is it because its summer or ??? Any suggestions would be helpful. Any hints on calls for either? Thanks for any help anyone can help with.....


----------



## coyhuntinsoldier (Jul 15, 2006)

first, make sure there are coyotes in the area. Look for scat along trails and roads. Coyotes tend to mark their territory along cut trails and roads.(at least here in CA they do...) Listen for telltale howls at night. They get pretty scarce in the summer, you might have to make a lot of stands before you get one in. I think your best odds would be early morning at the bottom of a south facing slope. They seem to like to hunt the early morning in the sunlight. Find some good cover, blow a couple or three howls to let them know a coyote is in their territory, then go to a distress call.(cotton tail, jack rabbit,etc.) I've never hunted in your state, but this scenario works for me about 50-60% of the time. Good luck!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

try going down to the sand hills. When i was in college in fargo the sand hills were the place to go. Federal land open to hunt year round and pleanty of coyotes, if you're smart enough to out smart some really smart coyotes. The bad thing about the sand hills is the number of people in the area that know there are coyotes there. But it is fun hunting. Just pick up a Plots guide from Scheels and head down there for a day of scouting. You'll find a lot of good places to call. pm is on its way.

xdeano


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Xdeano, where are the sandhills in ND? I have always heard of sandhill country in west central Nebraska but never in North Dakota. On the other hand for all I know I drove right thru it and never recognized it as sandhill country because here in southeast MN we have no such thing.

Just curious and thanks a bunch

Jaybic


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they are in the South East corner. south and west of Kindred, ND. There are also some up north too, kind of by Rugby, ND.
xdeano


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

#1: Find a farmer who will let you hunt his land.
#2: Ask him when he'll be cutting the pastures, and baling the hay.
#3: Get permission to go right after those days.
#4: Make sure you have a rodent squeaker call.
#5: Set up along the edges of the fields with some kind of little decoy in the middle(preferably if it moves).
#6: Make sure you have a gun that will tap the wary yodler that waits on the opposite side of the field(.22-250, .220 Swift., .223, .204, .25-06).
#7: Brag to your friends about this "new, wonderful technique."


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks xdeano, I see where your talking about and I drove right by in going thru gwinner last year and must have been just a bit too far south to see the sand hills.

Jaybic


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

OkieYodler is 110% correct mostly because thats the time of year we have had best luck calling in coyotes( he hunts with me all the time). the reason the coyotes will come out alot right after hay or alfalfa is cut is beacuse when they cut it, it kills hundreds of little rats and mice and it provides and easy meal for coyotes. if you can setup on the south end of a field early in the morning or if you can spotlight for them at night, use a pups in distress call in the summer time, setup your decoy and let the coyotes come runing in. The point of haveing a decoy is not to bring in the coyotes but to take their attention off of you while you shoot at them, if you need a simple easy cheap decoy them get some wire thick enough to stick in the ground and either buy some imitation fur or use a squirrel tail or coyote tail and attach the tail to the wire them stick is in the ground where the decoy is just above the grassline them attach some fishing line (clear) to it and run it to your calling spot. them when you see the coyote you pull the line and it makes the decoy move.


----------

